# next stop - more mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*W.A.Mozart: Clarinet concerto in A major, K.622 with Nadja Drakslar*

*Gimnazija Kranj Great Christmas Concerto 2011: Ode to the Joy and Belongings. Gimnazija Kranj Great Symphony Orchestra. Solo clarinet: Nadja Drakslar. The legendary Concert in Gallus Hall of Cankarjev Dom was sold out in record time. Nadja is first clarineto player in orchestra. Conductor: Nejc Bečan. Concert direction: Primož Zevnik. Clarinet Concerto K.622: 1. Allegro; 2. Adagio; 3. Rondo Allegro*

youtube comments

*Mozart! Drakstar! Wonderful.﻿

This adaggio starting at 11:59 touches me. This music of W. A. Mozart is like medicine. It has no severe side effects. ﻿

One of the best masterpieces I ever heard!! ﻿

With Slovenia producing musicians of this caliber, there's hope for the future of classical music. I'm truly amazed at her tonguing in the final movement. I don't know if she's single or double tonguing, but it's astounding. Bravo Nadja.﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*XII. Handel Salve Regina - The Sixteen*

*Conductor: Harry Christophers
Concert: BCC Prom 2009*

youtube comments

*She is without a doubt the single greatest working soprano. Her voice is absurdly beautiful.﻿

Evidently -- given that only one singer is singing! Can anyone say who she is? Gorgeous voice and beautiful performance.

Splendid performance*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*VOYCES Inc. Aspects of Dreaming - Katy Abbott*

Just enjoy!

nice description in youtube intro


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vaughan Williams - Songs of Travel (Complete)*

*1. The Vagabond
2. Let Beauty Awake
3. The Roadside Fire
4. Youth and Love
5. In Dreams
6. The Infinite Shining Heavens
7. Whither Must I Wander
8. Bright is the Ring of Words
9. I Have Trod the Upward and the Downward Slope

Baritone: Hernan Berisso
Piano: Cheng Cheng

--from Cheng's collaborative piano master recital on Dec. 2nd, 2012 at New England Conservatory*

This is a very entertaining and charming performance of these songs.

youtube comments

*Great performing﻿

And the singing was magical! Interpretation was beautiful and elegant AND powerful when needed. What intimate ensemble work you both! BRAVO!!﻿

Love this song cycle. Well performed as well! Good job, guys.﻿

Beautifully performed across the board. Nicely done.﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sibelius: Valse Triste - Live HD Concert - Limburgs Symfonie Orkest o.l.v. Otto Tausk*

youtube comments

*Excellent rendition ! Thanks

Lovely vals. Thanks for sharing*


----------

